# Haunted House 2014 (Asylum)



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks great! I can't wait to see more. Good luck


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry for the two little pictures !


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, your work is awesome! Love the details


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you ! I try to do with what I have


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

You made that out of cardboard>>>>>>>incredible! The rooms look great!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Incredible. I would love to see how you did the wall....The only thing that throws it a little off for me is the entrance with black plastic strips. But to be honest...who cares...the other elements and set up are phenomenal!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Now thats my style, awesome!!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, everything looks fantastic!


----------

